# Click Mechanism Faulty



## RustySplinters (May 16, 2015)

Hey folks I need help!

I have a problem with the click mechanisms from Rich Greenwald's site!  They seem to be catching and I am unsure as to how to fix that problem. I've checked all of the ways the refill could be catching but it doesn't seem like it's the refill. 

And whenever I use the mech by itself it still catches. 

Here's the mech: Push Button Mechanisms [10179] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs

Any insight would be helpful!

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## jyreene (May 16, 2015)

Is it all of them or just one?


----------



## RustySplinters (May 16, 2015)

jyreene said:


> Is it all of them or just one?



About half .. I've had a couple where they work 99% of the time and then I have a couple where they work 50% of the time


----------



## BSea (May 16, 2015)

That's not been my experienced. I've never had a bad one.  But I know that doesn't help you much.  About the only thing I can think besides the mechanism is the spring causing a problem.  Have you contacted Richard?


----------



## RustySplinters (May 16, 2015)

BSea said:


> That's not been my experienced. I've never had a bad one.  But I know that doesn't help you much.  About the only thing I can think besides the mechanism is the spring causing a problem.  Have you contacted Richard?



Perhaps.  I will attempt replacing springs tonight.  My problem is that it catches even when it is by itself.  

I have not yet, but I will contact him as well.

Michael


----------



## TonyL (May 16, 2015)

I have a similar experience with the CSUSA clicker. I can make 6 in a row without a problem, then the next 3 will stick.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 16, 2015)

Crap! Sorry Michael! I forgot to send you those pics. Something came up today that took me away from the "office". 

For the mechs...if they're catching just by themselves there might be a burr on the inside. Mike Redburn did a write up on an alteration he did to them and he showed how he took it apart I believe. Let me see if I can find it and get the link here.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 16, 2015)

Found it: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/working-modifying-schmidt-click-mechanism-127370/


----------



## RustySplinters (May 16, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> Crap! Sorry Michael! I forgot to send you those pics. Something came up today that took me away from the "office".
> 
> For the mechs...if they're catching just by themselves there might be a burr on the inside. Mike Redburn did a write up on an alteration he did to them and he showed how he took it apart I believe. Let me see if I can find it and get the link here.



Ah no worries!  Send 'em tomorrow?  

I'll do some studying.  Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## BSea (May 16, 2015)

TonyL said:


> I have a similar experience with the CSUSA clicker. I can make 6 in a row without a problem, then the next 3 will stick.


In most cases, the spring is the culprit here. The spring should have a larger end that goes into the nib while the more tapered end goes toward the refill.  If they are reversed, the refill will bind.  I have seen a case where the spring didn't have a larger end.  In that case you could try to expand the spring on one end, or buy some replacement springs.  I think Richard Greenwald sells the springs, but I'm not positive.

It could also be that the plating is too thick at the point of the nib.  In that case, a small drill bit may be needed to slightly expand the hole so the refill doesn't bind in the hole.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 16, 2015)

RustySplinters said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > Crap! Sorry Michael! I forgot to send you those pics. Something came up today that took me away from the "office".
> ...


 
Promise!


----------



## RustySplinters (May 17, 2015)

BSea said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a similar experience with the CSUSA clicker. I can make 6 in a row without a problem, then the next 3 will stick.
> ...



I thought the refill was binding so I drilled to attempt to fix that but it doesn't seem like that is the issue.  I will get back to you upon more investigation -- I will probably pull the click mech apart tomorrow.


----------



## RustySplinters (May 17, 2015)

So I tried playing with springs today.  I used three different springs all with the correct taper. One was a kit spring from an old sierra kit.  The second was from one of Constant's Stainless kits.  The third was brand new from Richard's website.  The mech stuck with the same consistency each time. 

I will pull it apart when I get time.  My job has got me tied up currently. 

Michael


----------



## SteveG (May 17, 2015)

Tragedy...how the ol' Day Job can get in the way of things!


----------



## TonyL (May 17, 2015)

I have moved that spring in all directions well, just two LOL)..even tried different springs. I wish I can say I have been more than 70% successful.


----------



## RustySplinters (May 18, 2015)

SteveG said:


> Tragedy...how the ol' Day Job can get in the way of things!



Well my "day" job happens to occur mostly at night and it starts and stops quite frequently so I'll take it.  I also thoroughly enjoy what I do


----------



## mredburn (May 18, 2015)

THere is a 1mm ball that travels around in a groove in the outer casing and in the groove in the shaft of the click mechanism.  The parts are brass plated with nickle or chrome and you may have a bur or bad spot created by the plating. It could be dirt or flecks plating that somehow are stuck inside. Using a toothpick with a tiny dab of grease on it helps to hold the ball. If the ball it self is bad, maybe it has a flat spot or is deformed in any way I have  extras. (or if you loose it)


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 18, 2015)

Work over some sort of lipped tray with white on the bottom.  Those little balls are super easy to lose track of and they roll pretty good.

Ed


----------



## BradG (Jun 3, 2015)

I've also had this where I had trimmed too much off the barrel. Length is critical too


----------

